# The meaning of 'bonded pair'



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I saw this on my Facebook feed and I felt I had to share this. And don't worry - there's no sob story here. The pair were brought in together to get spayed/neutered and were only separated during recovery after the surgery (they were adopted together).


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

That is so cute!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh how sweet


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Bless their little kitty hearts!
What a really neat moment, someone captured! :thumbup:


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Love it! People wanting one cat get so annoyed at us keeping some cats listed as bonded only.

All it took for me to learn was having to separate a pair of brothers to put one in quarantine because of an upper resp problem. They were unconsolable and became limp little shadows of their former selves apart. We ended up moving the healthy one into Q to be with his brother.


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

It's interesting to see cats make friends. I was sitting in a room at the shelter with 8 cats. Dennis pounced on Turbo and started biting him. Then Fergie hissed at Dennis and bit him. Then Dennis left the two of them alone. I've noticed Fergie and Turbo sleeping right next to each other.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

OMG...THAT is adorable....soooo sweet


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Tezster, Do you think it would be ok to "Pirate" this picture? 
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! :heart


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Awwwww! So glad there's no sob story either, always a nice change to see a sweet one!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a sweet picture. I love that they were adopted together.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Tezster, Do you think it would be ok to "Pirate" this picture?
> Sharon


Absolutely - I direct linked to the FB photo. You can do the same, or download and repost elsewhere.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Tezster!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awww, adorable !



NebraskaCat said:


> We ended up moving the healthy one into Q to be with his brother.


Hahaha! Well done! And did they recover their spirits when reunited?


----------

